# Moving / Disaster Tax Question



## MarkH (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey new to the board I'll try and keep it short!

July of 2014 I moved from Ontario to Saskatchewan with all my belongings, 3 months later my entire apartment building burnt down due to an electrical fire.

I've been told but can't seem to confirm that I can claim:
A) Moving provinces
B) A disaster such as my apartment fire

True or False?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

You can claim your moving expenses if you moved there for a job. 

I have never heard of anything relating to claiming for disasters, but I'm no tax expert. Presumably your losses were covered by your tenants insurance?


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

Moving expenses- see http://recherche-search.gc.ca/rGs/s...m=10&langs=eng&st1rt=0&s5bm3ts21rch=x#wb-land

Specific rules apply, and only certain things can be claimed. You must have moved in order to take a job or have been transferred. Within province or different province, the move must have been 80 km closer to the new position.

Fire and other disasters- no credit on the tax return. Any insurance payout is non-taxable.


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

stardancer said:


> Specific rules apply, and only certain things can be claimed. You must have moved in order to take a job or have been transferred. Within province or different province, the move must have been 80 km closer to the new position.


I think the new residence must be 40km closer to the new workplace, not 80km (unless you were meaning round-trip commute difference).

Details on the first search result in the link above:
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/ncm-tx/rtrn/cmpltng/ddctns/lns206-236/219/menu-eng.html


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

The last time I looked Saskatchewan was at least 80km from Ontario.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

OhGreatGuru said:


> The last time I looked Saskatchewan was at least 80km from Ontario.


SK is much further from ON than 80km


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

I was going to note that in this specific case the 40km or 80km minimum wasn't really an issue. I posted the link so that anyone else that might be in a more than 40km but less than 80km move situation that found this thread looking for information wouldn't miss out on a deduction.


----------

